# patria potestad



## totor

Les pido disculpas si mi pregunta es un poco tonta  , pero en estos tiempos de corrección política, la palabra *paternelle* me deja pensando.

Y esto no ocurre en el español: *patria potestad* no deja ningún lugar a dudas.

Así que vayamos al grano:

Cuando alguien dice *puissance paternelle*, no está dando la preferencia a ninguno de los dos integrantes de la pareja, ¿no es cierto?


----------



## Paquita

Totor, "paternel" se refiere al padre solo... si quieres hablar de algún derecho de cada miembro de la pareja dirás "parental"

Ve esto


----------



## Fernita

Hola Paquita.

Es decir que si la tiene la madre, ¿es "puissance maternelle"?
Gracias por tu respuesta.

¡Saludos a los dos!


----------



## Paquita

Veo muy poco lo de "puissance paternelle" y menos aún la de "maternelle"... No pienso que estas palabras vayan juntas, al menos en el siglo XXI... 

Mira esto : en la parte "historique" te indican claramente que es de tiempos antiguos...


Espera más opiniones por si acaso...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut totor,

Je ne vois pas quand on utiliserait « puissance paternelle » en France. « Autorité » , parentale (pour les deux parents, cf. lien de Paquita), paternelle (pour le père) et maternelle (pour la mère), oui. Mais sinon, je ne vois pas... Tu nous éclaires ?

 Edit: Oops, pas vu ton nouveau post, Paquita !  cf. aussi ce lien de Wiki.


----------



## totor

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Je ne vois pas quand on utiliserait « puissance paternelle » en France. « Autorité » , parentale (pour les deux parents, cf. lien de Paquita), paternelle (pour le père) et maternelle (pour la mère), oui. Mais sinon, je ne vois pas... Tu nous éclaires ?



Mais alors, je comprends rien.

Lorsqu'on met par exemple *puissance* dans le WR, on trouve ceci.

Et c'est bien clair: *paternelle*, pas *parentale*. Autrement j'aurais pas mis ce fil.

Et merci à vous trois, mes chéries!



Paquit& said:


> Totor, "paternel" se refiere al padre solo... si quieres hablar de algún derecho de cada miembro de la pareja dirás "parental"



Alors, la vraie traduction de *patria potestad* est *puissance parentale*, si je comprends bien, Paquita.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

totor said:


> Mais alors, je comprends rien.
> 
> Lorsqu'on met par exemple *puissance* dans le WR, on trouve ceci.
> 
> Et c'est bien clair: *paternelle*, pas *parentale*. Autrement j'aurais pas mis ce fil. [...]


Euh... et si on disait « puissance paternelle » encore aujourd'hui (*), on ne t'aurait pas répondu !  Et si tu nous donnais une phrase complète avec ta toute puissance paternelle dedans ? 

(*) cf. lien wiki plus haut : en droit, on ne le dit plus depuis 1970, avant ma naissance, donc !   Mais on dit autorité paternelle à la place... ou parentale, s'il s'agit des deux parents (père et mère)...


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

J'avoue que le terme "puissance paternelle" ne m'est habituelle, j'ai toujours entendu parler de l'autorité paternelle ou parentale (ésta última corresponde en España a potestad conjunta).

¿Qué quieres decir aquí?


> Y esto no ocurre en el español: *patria potestad* no deja ningún lugar a dudas.


 
Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

¡Vaya! Yo pensaba que *patria potestad* era cosa de todos los días:

patria potestad: autoridad legal de los padres sobre sus hijos menores de edad 

dixit clave (el drae hoy no lo puedo abrir, no sé qué pasa).



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Et si tu nous donnais une phrase complète avec ta toute puissance  dedans ?



La voilà, Karine:

Piensa que si uno quiere localizar a alguien lo hace. ¿Él quiere ? —pregunto. Su madre ya lo ha intentado por la patria potestad y fue imposible de ubicar.

Y para que quede claro, explico un poco: se trata de un chico que fue abandonado por su padre cuando se separó de la madre, y nunca volvió. La madre, entonces, trató de ubicarlo para tener la *patria potestad* plena (no compartida).


----------



## Gévy

Hola totor_:_

Claro que sabía lo que era, lo que no entendía era tu reflexión, ¿qué dejaba evidente que el francés no dejara también.

_Puissance paternelle_. Ensemble des droits et des devoirs que la loi assigne au père et à la mère de famille vis-à-vis de leurs enfants mineurs non émancipés (d'apr. Lafon 1969). [Formule remplacée par celle de _autorité parentale_* en 1970 (d'apr. Quillet _Suppl._ 1971)]. (Source CNRTL)

Patrio ( a), quiere decir del padre, de ahí se amplía a los padres. Lo mismo pasa con paternel. Y por eso no sé qué querías apuntar en especial.

Vuestro término genérico es patria, el nuestro es paternelle. Mismo procedimiento.

A ver si me lo explicas, creo que me he perdido algo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> A ver si me lo explicas, creo que me he perdido algo.


 
No, Gevita, no te has perdido absolutamente nada, y yo estaba a punto de pedirte disculpas por no haber leído bien tu post anterior, donde me pones:



Gévy said:


> j'ai toujours entendu parler de l'autorité paternelle ou parentale (ésta última corresponde en España a potestad conjunta).


 
*** Asuntos personales que no vienen al caso. Norma 10
Gévy (moderadora) 
En consecuencia, ésa es la frase que estaba buscando, Gévy, y que te agradezco enormemente: *autorité parentale*.

Nota: para mí, como lo expresé en mi primer post, el problema radicaba en el uso de *paternelle* en vez de *parentale* en la traducción de WR.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor:

Ah, perfecto entonces, pensaba que se me había escapado algo.

Siempre es mejor pasar por los diccionarios unilingües de ambos idiomas para comprobar lo que te han ofrecido en los de traducción. 

El de la RAE on-line no funciona hoy, no es que no lo puedes abrir, es que nadie puede; problemas técnicos suyos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

totor said:


> ¡Vaya! Yo pensaba que *patria potestad* era cosa de todos los días:
> 
> patria potestad: autoridad legal de los padres sobre sus hijos menores de edad


 
Esta definición me lo aclara todo esta mañana... 

Ojalá nos la hubieras dado desde tu primer post...
(contexto, Víctor, por favor....)

Concluyo pues que tanto "patria potestad" como "puissance paternelle" son expresiones equivalentes pero ...de otros tiempos. 
En una época en que ni se podía imaginar que esta potencia pudiera venir algún día de una mujer ¿no? 

Creo que por eso se ha pasado de "paternel" (como dice Gévy = del padre y ... de la madre que de todas formas no podía sino estar conforme con su marido) a "parental" que supone igualdad de "autoridad" entre ambos "padres". Ahora que existe "parental", "paternel" puede ser exclusivo de "padre" y "maternel" de "madre".. Eso creo yo.

Puede que "patria potestad" signifique también "autorité parentale" pero en este caso, la expresión se refiere a conceptos distintos según las épocas... (depende del contexto...)

¿Qué te parece?


----------



## totor

Gracias, Paquita.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Paquit& said:


> Concluyo pues que tanto "patria potestad" como "puissance paternelle" *son expresiones equivalentes pero ...de otros tiempos. *



Solo quiero aclarar que la expresión patria potestad así como su aplicación, están aún vigentes en España.


----------



## totor

Gracias, Víctor. Me llamaba mucho la atención que no se utilizara.


----------



## Ditar

Hola todos,

La frase que debo traducir es: "hijos sometidos a patria potestad".

Bajo la entrada potestad Wordreference traduce patria potestad por puissance paternelle. Me parece mucho mas adecuado autorité parentale.

La frase en francés seria: "enfants sous autorité parentale".


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola.

Tienes toda la razón.

En este hilo, se tradujo por autorité parentale.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=679769


----------



## la_heredera_de_Gabriel

Hola, 
Supongo que la patria potestad es diferente de la autoridad parental porque es una autoridad que los tutores legales (padres) pueden conceder a un tercero por ciertas razones legales..
Ejemplo: "Los menores de 16 a 18 años podrán ser emancipados por acuerdo de sus padres o del que ostente la patria potestad"

Por eso, creo que no se podrá traducir por autorité parentale...pero no tengo ninguna propuesta


Bueno, he encontrado algo que quizás les interese: 
Cito: " _*Si los padres no están capacitados o no desean ejercer la responsabilidad parental sobre sus hijos, ¿puede nombrarse a otra persona en su lugar?*_ _Sí. En el caso de que los progenitores estén incapacitados o no deseen ejercer la responsabilidad parental o si ésta se extingue, el órgano jurisdiccional designa a un tutor con responsabilidad parental._"


por otra parte: le tuteur légal est désigné lorsque l'autorité parentale ne peut plus s'exercer, les enfants mineurs peuvent être placés sous tutelle légale. 



Conclusión: patria potestad sería "tutelle légale"
A ver si alguien confirma.

Saludos !


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes:



la_heredera_de_Gabriel said:


> Conclusión: patria potestad sería "tutelle légale"
> A ver si alguien confirma.


 
Yo creo que _patria potestad_ es _*autorité parentale*_, incluso en el caso de ser ostentada por terceros.

Patría potestad:



> La *patria potestad* es el conjunto de derechos y obligaciones o deberes que la ley reconoce a los padres sobre las personas y bienes de sus hijos (o cuando se requiere, a terceras personas) mientras estos son menores de edad o están incapacitados, con el objetivo de permitir el cumplimiento a aquellos de los deberes que tienen de sostenimiento y educación de tales hijos.


 
Fuente:¡clic!

Autorité parentale:



> En droit français, l'*autorité parentale* est un ensemble de droits mais également de devoirs, que les parents ont à l'égard de leurs enfants mineurs.
> En 1970, elle a remplacé, en droit français, la puissance paternelle qui assurait l'exclusivité de l'autorité du père sur les enfants (l'autorité absolue du mari sur la femme s'appelait "puissance maritale"). L'autorité parentale signifie l'égalité des droits et devoirs du père et de la mère dans l'éducation des enfants. L'autorité paternelle continue d'exister dans de nombreux pays.


Fuente: ¡clic!




> Le juge aux affaires familiales peut également être saisi par les parents qui se trouvent dans l’impossibilité provisoire de prendre en charge l’enfant (éloignement, maladie…). Après jugement, les parents *délèguent alors tout ou partie de l’exercice de l'autorité parentale à un tiers (membre de la famille, proche digne de confiance, établissement agréé, service de l’aide sociale à l’enfance)*.


(La negrita es mía)
Fuente: Ministerio de Justicia de Francia


----------



## Ditar

El problema es que la patria potestad solamente pueden ejercerla los padres sobre los hijos naturales o adoptados.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Ditar said:


> El problema es que la patria potestad solamente pueden ejercerla los padres sobre los hijos naturales o adoptados.


 
No estoy del todo segura pero me parece que en algunos paises, la legislación contempla que la patria postedad sea ejercida por los abuelos.


----------



## la_heredera_de_Gabriel

Hola a todos, 

entonces tenemos por una parte esto:
"l_*e tuteur légal est désigné lorsque l'autorité parentale ne peut plus  s'exercer, les enfants mineurs peuvent être placés sous tutelle légale.*_"

y por otra: 
"(....) *parents qui se trouvent dans l’impossibilité provisoire de prendre en  charge l’enfant . Après jugement, les parents délèguent  alors tout ou partie de l’exercice de l'autorité parentale à un tiers"

Ahora, quand les parents délèguent tout ou une partie de l'exercice de l'autorité parentale, la situation juridique qui en résulte n'est-elle pas appelé tutelle légale ? Ça me semble étrange de l'appeler autorité parentale si elle est exercée par un établissement ou un service social !
Y aurait-il un avocat parmi nous ? 

*


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas noches :

En espera de un abogado. 

En mi modesta opinión, en este hilo se trata de traducir patria potestad, no de debatir sobre una determinada situación jurídica.

Ciñéndome al tema que nos ocupa, no estoy de acuerdo (pero no soy jurista) con tu conclusión de que _patria potestad_ se pueda traducir por *tutelle légale*. 

Que yo sepa_, tutelle_ se traduce por *tutela* y no por patria potestad y yo entiendo que son dos conceptos distintos:

 
Según el DRAE:




> tutela :
> 
> *1. *f. Autoridad que, en defecto de la paterna o materna, se confiere para cuidar de la persona y los bienes de aquel que, por minoría de edad o por otra causa, no tiene completa capacidad civil.






> Patria potestad
> *1. *f. Conjunto de deberes y derechos que conforme a la ley tienen los padres sobre sus hijos menores no emancipados.


 
Por otra parte, *autorité parentale* parece ser la traducción  para _patria potestad_ comúnmente recogida en léxicos, diccionarios especializados y organismos oficiales: ¡clic!


----------



## la_heredera_de_Gabriel

Hola, 
Vale, pido disculpas :'(
Mi intención no era debatir sobre la situación jurídica planteada sino entender bien cada concepto para poder traducir 'patria potestad" en esta frase:
"Los menores de 16 a 18 años podrán ser emancipados  por consentimiento de sus padres o del que ostente la patria potestad"
Ahora gracias a vosotros sé que la autoridad parental la pueden ostentar terceros en caso de no poder hacerlo los padres así que la traduciré por "autorité parentale".
Siento haber dado la impresión de ir más allá de los objetivos del hilo.
Buenas noches y gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------

